# OEM Door Sill Covers/Plates



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Finally there will be some OEM door sills that say "CC" that "should be" available!

Saw these on the 2013 CC at the Detroit Auto Show!
They were polished aluminum.
Can't wait to see how much they are or if they will be an accessory.

Maybe a vensor/sponsor can look into it??











Right now I just have the B6 "Passat" ones that were on clearance last year that match my "winter" Passat mats (they hold slush/snow better than the OEM CC Monster Mats)


----------



## TriCCTanker (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm looking for these as well. IMO they would add a lot to the interior of the car.


----------



## mischels (Apr 1, 2010)

The sills are OEM:
Front door right:








Rear door right:









I already installed then, Part-Nr. is 3AA 853 369N left side and 3AA 853 370N right side satinblack-coloured.

Mounting was easy, execept from removing the rear sideairbag.

The price per side is about 52€ over here in Germany.

These are not only the chrome inlays, it´s the complete sill with the plastic bar (is this translation correct?).


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Well hopefully they offer them as an accessory like they do for the other cars

WorldImpex.com only lists the LEFT one...not the right one with that part number...and it's $134.20 list price and a $114.68 sale price for just ONE of them

OUCH! :facepalm:


FYI, that CC (at the Auto Show) had the the plates on all 4 doors though


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

I haven't looked, but isn't the sill plate one piece from the kick panel back, like most VW's?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Rheinland Technik said:


> I haven't looked, but isn't the sill plate one piece from the kick panel back, like most VW's?


Someone just PM'd me about that, and you are correct!! (there are just 2 needed for the car--1 piece each side)

I was hoping that they'd be like this (B6 Passat ones that just stuck onto the factory sill):


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Well hopefully they offer them as an accessory like they do for the other cars
> 
> WorldImpex.com only lists the LEFT one...not the right one with that part number...and it's $134.20 list price and a $114.68 sale price for just ONE of them
> 
> ...


I can't even find the left one and worldimpex! Also, I am not sure I understand what this piece is. I am assuming its the plastic piece that your foot hits as you get out of the car. Mine was scratched when I bought the car. I might be all over these...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jspirate said:


> I can't even find the left one and worldimpex! Also, I am not sure I understand what this piece is. I am assuming its the plastic piece that your foot hits as you get out of the car. Mine was scratched when I bought the car. I might be all over these...


A fellow member PM'd me about these and it's just 2 pieces....one HUGE piece for each side of the car. Runs from the front footwell all the way to the backseat & it says "CC" in stainless steel (?) instead of just being black plastic

Comparison vs. stock:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> A fellow member PM'd me about these and it's just 2 pieces....one HUGE piece for each side of the car. Runs from the front footwell all the way to the backseat & it says "CC" in stainless steel (?) instead of just being black plastic
> 
> Comparison vs. stock:



Excellent! Thanks for the info.
Do you know if the back seat needs to come out for the installation? I see the back seat in the picture...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jspirate said:


> Excellent! Thanks for the info.
> Do you know if the back seat needs to come out for the installation? I see the back seat in the picture...


I PM'd him asking, but haven't heard back yet

I would assume so. Looks like the front seat might have to come out too, maybe? (for more room to work)

Regardless, that is one huge piece of trim...lol


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> I PM'd him asking, but haven't heard back yet
> 
> I would assume so. Looks like the front seat might have to come out too, maybe? (for more room to work)
> 
> Regardless, that is one huge piece of trim...lol


I would also be curious to know how the "CC plate" is secured to the black plastic.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jspirate said:


> I would also be curious to know how the "CC plate" is secured to the black plastic.


I kinda asked him that too

Sorta looks like the B6 Passat stickons to me (like I posted above), but who knows


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes the rear seat has to be removed or lifted to change them out. They are secured by metal tabs and can't be removed for a retrofit. The front seats do not need to be removed. Easy install except the back seat. Everything else is just held on with clips. Hope this helps!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

jbcc said:


> They are secured by metal tabs and can't be removed for a retrofit.


I am confused. Does the above statement refer to the silver/stainless/whatever-it-is CC place that is on the black plastic?

Thank you for your input :thumbup:


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

jspirate said:


> I am confused. Does the above statement refer to the silver/stainless/whatever-it-is CC place that is on the black plastic?
> 
> Thank you for your input :thumbup:



Yes, that is what I understand from the post that the inserts are embedded into the rocker covers and can not be removed or used to modify into existing covers.


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

Rheinland Technik said:


> Yes, that is what I understand from the post that the inserts are embedded into the rocker covers and can not be removed or used to modify into existing covers.


Sorry for the confusion. Yes you are correct...the stainless inserts cannot be removed and retrofitted into the existing plastic.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Many thanks my friends! :thumbup:


----------



## mischels (Apr 1, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> A fellow member PM'd me about these and it's just 2 pieces....one HUGE piece for each side of the car. Runs from the front footwell all the way to the backseat & it says "CC" in stainless steel (?) instead of just being black plastic
> 
> Comparison vs. stock:


Looks like this is my garage
Photos were originally posted here:
http://www.passatforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=31562


----------



## mischels (Apr 1, 2010)

A view underneath to see the differences:









The new one on top, the old one down.

Because of these plastic noses the carpet has to be cut in.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

mischels said:


> A view underneath to see the differences:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I assume you are referring to this picture?
I am not sure I understand what you mean by the carpet?


----------



## mischels (Apr 1, 2010)

I hope this pic is helpfull to understand what i mean:










If the carpet does not arise from this is then you can not fix the bar correctly (this is a google translation - is this correct?)


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jbcc said:


> Everything else is just held on with clips


Easy to break them?


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

If the plates were available as seperate items, it would be possible to modify existing rocker covers to fit them, but since they are not available as seperate pieces, it isn't worth discussing. But since they are metal, straightening the tabs is possible and cutting slots in your existing panels if you are inventive and have the tools to do it.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Yeah that's not even worth it

Just replace the whole pieces for a mini interior refresh....that way you get some new/clean door sills (the plastic)


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> Yeah that's not even worth it
> 
> Just replace the whole pieces for a mini interior refresh....that way you get some new/clean door sills (the plastic)



Thats what I am going to do. As soon as I find some for sale :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jspirate said:


> Thats what I am going to do. As soon as I find some for sale :thumbup:


This is what jbcc PM'd me:

3AA853369N 
3AA853370N 

Get ahold of John Gue at getvwparts.com. They are available in the U.S. now and the price is like $88.00ea. That's $180 for all four. Pretty good if you ask me.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> This is what jbcc PM'd me:
> 
> 3AA853369N
> 3AA853370N
> ...



Excellent! I am going to give him a call.

Thanks


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

I paid about $91 each for my set last Saturday at the dealer that I went to [Keffer VW]. Remember that there is also a three digit color code on the end of that number that isn't listed above [9B9].


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Rheinland Technik said:


> I paid about $91 each for my set last Saturday at the dealer that I went to [Keffer VW]. Remember that there is also a three digit color code on the end of that number that isn't listed above [9B9].


 3AA853369N-9B9 
3AA853370N-9B9 

So is that correct then?


----------



## mischels (Apr 1, 2010)

Yes these are the correct PNs and colour code for the sills in satin black.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Rheinland Technik said:


> I paid about $91 each for my set last Saturday at the dealer that I went to [Keffer VW]. Remember that there is also a three digit color code on the end of that number that isn't listed above [9B9].


 You got the satin black? Pictures please!!!

Also, I am curious about the satin black getting scratched. If the sill is aluminum? Thoughts?


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

jspirate said:


> You got the satin black? Pictures please!!!
> 
> Also, I am curious about the satin black getting scratched. If the sill is aluminum? Thoughts?


 I'm not sure what your asking. The satin black is the ONLY color it comes in. It is the same color as the sills you have now except with the stainless steel inserts that say CC.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

jspirate said:


> You got the satin black? Pictures please!!!
> 
> Also, I am curious about the satin black getting scratched. If the sill is aluminum? Thoughts?


 When you buy a set, you get exactly what came stock in your CC, plastic sills but with the stainless inserts with CC on them. If you have an issue with the black sills getting scratched, you will have the same issue. The insert is the only change in the part.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Rheinland Technik said:


> When you buy a set, you get exactly what came stock in your CC, plastic sills but with the stainless inserts with CC on them. If you have an issue with the black sills getting scratched, you will have the same issue. The insert is the only change in the part.


 Let me try to re-phrase. If the black sills are just the stainless with a black coating, then when the black coating scratches off you will see silver underneath. The contrast will look much worse as compared to an all silver stainless getting scratched.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

I think your over-thinking this a little. The sills are plastic, molded in black through the full material so nothing will peel off. The stainless plates with CC on them are attached to the sills and are not painted, coated or otherwise as shown here in this photo from above comparing a standard unit and the 2012 unit: 










The only thing that will peel off is the blue plastic protective covering that is applied on the stainless steel plates when they are manufactured. They are just like what you have now but with a stainless steel plate attached for aesthetics and are not available as an individual piece by which you can apply to your existing sills.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Rheinland Technik said:


> I think your over-thinking this a little. The sills are plastic, molded in black through the full material so nothing will peel off. The stainless plates with CC on them are attached to the sills and are not painted, coated or otherwise as shown here in this photo from above comparing a standard unit and the 2012 unit:


 
OK, so when you designate color, its the color of the plastic piece. Gotcha.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Correct :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I was the one that originally asked about these, and so I went to my dealer to order them today 

The one side is on national backorder already....damn you guys!!!


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Don't fret, as 2013 production has priority and once the vendor make thier production requirements, dealer orders will be filled.


----------



## bp328i (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm thinking yes but before I go into my dealer and order these does anyone know if they will fit a 2010 CC?


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes, they will fit your 2010 as the sill are the same as what you currently have, but with a stainless steel insert attached to them.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

I am still waiting on my sills to come in, but at least today I was able to see a set in person on a 2013 3.6 CC. Will be a nice addition to my car once they come off of back order.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Rheinland Technik said:


> I am still waiting on my sills to come in


x2

Ordered mine from Bud (on here) last week...great price too


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

I put these on yesterday to protect the paint in the door opening. I also vacuumed it out and installed the new mats.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> x2
> 
> Ordered mine from Bud (on here) last week...great price too


Price? Which bud? Keffer?

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

What is the best price to get those?!


----------



## raziel90 (Feb 11, 2013)

*My passat cc*

Hi
i want to change my doorsill`s but i don`t know how to remove the backseat, can enybody help me?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Price? Which bud? Keffer?


Yes, Bud @ Keffer

I tried the part numbers posted on their site, but they didn't pull them up anymore.

So I tried ECS Tuning & it says the part numbers superseded to:
3AA853369T9B9 - http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/3AA853369N/ES2582358/
3AA853370T9B9 - http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/3AA853370N/ES2582359/

IIRC "N9B9" is black....when I tried referencing those numbers above to get the "new" black part numbers

Anyways...contact Bud & he'll hook you up


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

raziel90 said:


> Hi
> i want to change my doorsill`s but i don`t know how to remove the backseat, can enybody help me?


Pull straight up on the front edge of each rear "seat"....it's just clipped down

Then push the seat cushion towards the rear of the car (to release it from some hooks) and then pull up in the same motion and it's free


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I pulled trigger on these.... hopefully they look good.... i like that they have small clips so its not only 3M tape holding it

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&vxp=mtr&item=321088185801


I will report once i receive them from China (3 weeks  )


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> I pulled trigger on these.... hopefully they look good.... i like that they have small clips so its not only 3M tape holding it
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&vxp=mtr&item=321088185801
> 
> ...


I was looking at those too, on the main picture they look good, but whn browse thru the rest of the shot it dsnt look same... or mabe thats just my eyes.... Post up the pictures when you get them, please


----------



## burnaby (Sep 15, 2012)

i bought those and they were about 3 millimetres too long on all 4 pieces, it curls on all sides so u have to shave the end of all of them so it fits in the hole... at least thats what i had to do... and it doesnt stick very well .. hopefully u wont have the same problems


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

burnaby said:


> i bought those and they were about 3 millimetres too long on all 4 pieces, it curls on all sides so u have to shave the end of all of them so it fits in the hole... at least thats what i had to do... and it doesnt stick very well .. hopefully u wont have the same problems


Ooo shut :facepalm:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

keep usposted man


----------



## burnaby (Sep 15, 2012)

ok here i quickly took these pictures, to show u where i shaved since its too long.. if i didnt shave it the ends would sit and middle would be 3 inches into the air, and i couldnt just push it down... i also cut those clips off cus i didnt want to make holes in the car


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks


On second picture... is that your normal gap or you pulled door sill on side?


I was thinking to make small holes and bend taps under plastic so it holds better


----------



## burnaby (Sep 15, 2012)

on that picture i pulled it to the side to show u how much longer it is.. the other end was inside the groove, but on that end u can see that the metal is about 2-3 millimetres longer so it doesnt fully go inside, thats y i had to shave the lip on 1 of the ends on all the trims


the width is perfect, its just the length thats the problem..


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

burnaby said:


> on that picture i pulled it to the side to show u how much longer it is.. the other end was inside the groove, but on that end u can see that the metal is about 2-3 millimetres longer so it doesnt fully go inside, thats y i had to shave the lip on 1 of the ends on all the trims
> 
> 
> the width is perfect, its just the length thats the problem..


that sucks, it looks like i will have to do same thing. How is quality? Is it easy to scratch them?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Dan did it right OEM or not as good. Just my own opinion.


----------



## burnaby (Sep 15, 2012)

if u can fit them in it looks really nice, it comes in a wooden box nicely packed so dont worry about it getting scratched in transit, but i havent actually got to put them to use yet so cant really comment on the quality, looks nice tho..


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

OEMplusCC said:


> i like that they have small clips so its not only 3M tape holding it


For the clips to be useable though....you'd have to drill holes into your stock sills 



BORA RSI said:


> Dan did it right OEM or not as good. Just my own opinion.


x2
The OEM's one were a perfect fit & snap right in

And if you're stockers are scratched up at all....getting the new OEM ones will give the interior a little update/refresh :thumbup:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

OK Done. 
Door sills fit 99%. If they were just 1 mm shorter they would be 100% fit.
I used rotary tool with fine polishing bit to extend factory grove to make up for this 1 mm difference.
I used another bit to make small holes for door sills tabs. 

Door sills: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321088185801?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> OK Done.
> Door sills fit 99%. If they were just 1 mm shorter they would be 100% fit.
> I used rotary tool with fine polishing bit to extend factory grove to make up for this 1 mm difference.
> I used another bit to make small holes for door sills tabs.
> ...


If those were illuminated that would be the **** and i would have got those. but i bought the 13 version this time last year and used them instead. VAST improovement over the plain black plastic pieces. Now if there were a way to get the OEM inserts illuminated?????


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I know what you mean. Volkswagen Individual door sills

You can see them in few pictures here:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Door...-fit-for-VW-TIGUAN-CC-Golf-MK6/720087922.html


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> I know what you mean. Volkswagen Individual door sills
> 
> You can see them in few pictures here:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Door...-fit-for-VW-TIGUAN-CC-Golf-MK6/720087922.html


I have them... just haven't installed them yet  Waiting to move into new house in Batavia, IL


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

usaf-lt-g said:


> I have them... just haven't installed them yet  Waiting to move into new house in Batavia, IL


Source Please


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Pretty nice metallic inserts!


----------

